# RO DI Replacement membranes



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Back at it with the questions!!

Where is everyone getting their replacement membranes and other equipment related to the RODI systems. 
I have a spectrpure 5stage system. 

Thanks in advance all!!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rodi supplies*

hey there , ure getting close ,lol...

maxwater , I think reefsupplies and Canada corals ,and mops ,carry as well , I found a site on e bay that was pretty decent , but the way the American dollar is I don't think it would be worth it ...


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> hey there , ure getting close ,lol...
> 
> maxwater , I think reefsupplies and Canada corals ,and mops ,carry as well , I found a site on e bay that was pretty decent , but the way the American dollar is I don't think it would be worth it ...


Thanks Tom! Getting close indeed. Doing the fresh water test now got to get the mixing station set up and the RO running so I can start cycling.....so many options for the station but at very least if I can start making some RO, I can start cycling....

Which of these places are you buying from?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*membrane*

I have only purchased from the ebay site but I oreded two cause the price was right . let me see if I can find the site again ...its been a while


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Talk to user blunthead (remi) good pricing. And its 0.5micron stuff.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> I have only purchased from the ebay site but I oreded two cause the price was right . let me see if I can find the site again ...its been a while


Thanks TOm. 
I'm gonna start doing my homework!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

mmatt said:


> Talk to user blunthead (remi) good pricing. And its 0.5micron stuff.


THanks Matt. I'll try REmi as well !


----------

